# Kissena Racing...Join The Team



## KissenaRacing (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

Kissena Racing is looking to build a west coast racing team, We are activly looking to recruit racers off all skill levels, men and women in the south bay area. Here is a little bit about the team:

Kissena Cycling was founded in 1963 by USA Cycling Hall of Fame inductee Al Toefield and has grown to become the most influential racing club in the northeast region. Kissena has been the stepping stone for countless city, state, regional, and national champions, with a few international standouts as well. Past team members include 2005 Tour de France Stage Winner George Hincapie, 2000 World Junior Time Trial Champion Peter Mazur, as well as Delroy Walters who took the gold at the World Track Championships in Manchester, England. With a rich history and an ambitious agenda for the future, Kissena Cycling Club is committed to continuing to expand the sport as well as develop individual cyclists of all ages and backgrounds.

If you are interested please email Joe at 

[email protected] 

Thanks,

Joe


----------

